# Dark discharge during first heat cycle



## Ash02 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello - hoping someone may be able to help. Bailey is now 10 months and came into her first heat cycle a few weeks ago, the bleeding started on 3rd April. I was surprised by how much she bled but noticed this changed to a pinkish colour around day 11 of bleeding (now on day 15). From reading what to expect this is now her fertile stage and at the end of this she should become less swollen and the bleeding will then come to a stop. I have noticed the swelling has gone down although she is still much larger than before her cycle and her nipples are still bigger than before however she now seems to now have a dark brownish coloured discharge - I can't find anything on this so hoping someone may know if this is something to worry about for which I should be contacting my vet? Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Very good chance its just older blood, and a normal part of the heat cycle.
As long as its not a heavy discharge, and the heat cycle does not last longer than a month. I would not be concerned.


----------



## Ash02 (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for your reply - the dark discharge stopped after 2 days and that seemed to mark the end of her bleeding phase!


----------

